# Warriors Off-Season



## Jason Caffeine (May 31, 2002)

Ok, so the season is over. The team is on the rise, and should compete competitively next year. Let's see what we can do to get us in the elite group. I'm predicting the Warriors will get a 5-12 pick in the draft. We definatley don't need a small forward, so I will skip a few of the top 3's, unless the Warriors magically get pick #3 and get Carmelo Anthony. Let's see who we can get:

T.J. Ford- Small, recently injured his neck. Only take him if Arenas heads to the rockies. Great vision, speed, leadership. Lacks shooting touch. 

Chris Kaman- Todd Fuller? Maybe. Don't know much about him, but apparently he's pretty good. 

Anderson Varejao- Brazillian dude who plays the four. Pretty established player who doesn't appear to have any weaknesses other than lack of experience.

Dwayne Wade- JRich holds the SG spot down, but if Arenas leaves...Jrich may be next out the door. Here steps in Wade, an undersized 2 guard who can score at will, but lacks consistency from long range.

Kirk Hinrich- Kansas guard can play both positions. Runs the team well, and runs the floor just as fast as Jason Kidd. Fearless. Only drafted if Arenas leaves.

Reece Gaines- Tall point guard. Can also play shooting guard. Improves the depth of the team but will never break into the starting lineup.

Nick Collison- Kansas power foward. Very consistent. Looks like a slightly lesser skilled version of Troy Murphy. 

Sofoklis Schortsianitis-The greek version of Shaq. Hmmm...

Luke Ridnour- Point guard who reminds people of Dan Dickau. That's not a good thing...

Early to Mid Second Round:

Dahntay Jones - Dukie shooting guard. Can he shoot?

Kyle Korver- Slow footed player who can only shoot.

Troy Bell- Can't run a team, but can score at will.

Chris Marcus- old and injured big guy who has game when healthy.

Luke Walton- could be a steal, has talent to play in the league a long time if healthy.

Players who need to be traded:

Danny Fortson-Big contract. DNP in like 60 games or so. Poor defender. 

Erick Dampier-Big contract. Fouls too much. Only trade if Kaman is drafted.

Free-Agents to keep:

Earl Boykins- catalyst off the bench and clutch player.

Gilbert Arenas- the future of the team. Keep at all costs.


Coaching strategies:

DEFENSE! DEFENSE! DEFENSE! DEFENSE! DEFENSE! DEFENSE! DEFENSE! DEFENSE! DEFENSE! DEFENSE! DEFENSE! DEFENSE! DEFENSE! DEFENSE! DEFENSE! DEFENSE! DEFENSE! DEFENSE! DEFENSE! DEFENSE! DEFENSE! DEFENSE! DEFENSE! DEFENSE! DEFENSE! DEFENSE! DEFENSE! DEFENSE! DEFENSE! DEFENSE! DEFENSE! DEFENSE! DEFENSE! 

Others:

Bring back the Royal Blue and Yellow colors. The Navy and Orange don't show the history of the Warriors. The Navy has endured losing seasons. The Royal has enjoyed the times of run tmc and the championship in 1975. 

BRING BACK THE WARRIORS GREATNESS! Dunleavy and Welsch will go through the Troy Murphy off-season workout and improve their games. Jamison will continue to be the same...Arenas( if hes here) and Richardson will also improve, but not as drasticly as the 2002 rookies.

Next year's goal, if all the right offseason moves are made:

50 wins. Now let's get started Saint.


----------



## colossus735 (Jul 18, 2002)

The problem is that the draft is before free agents can be signed/resigned! So the draft for the Warriors may be based on their possible needs:

Point Guard: I would love to keep Arenas, but unless they have some idea on his status a point may need to be drafted with their pick. Some rumblings is that Dunleavy may be one SF targeted this off season by the Bulls. With Paxon is charge; it may not be the case anymore. Either Crawford or Jay Williams would be traded for Dunleavy. Thus, do we take a chance of trading for a point or drafting a point? Crawford or Williams vs rookies like Ford, Hindrich, Ridnour, and maybe R.Gaines. Boykins is still a backup player because his defense will become an issue if plays major minutes. 

Shooting Guard: How long do they keep waiting for J.Rich to have his breakout season? Richardson is very inconsistent and does not take advantage of his athleticism at all times. Is capable of much more and should be a major presence on the court. Is establishing himself has jump shooter, but would like to see attack the basket more and get to the free throw line. Unless we get a top 3 pick to get either James or Anthony, then I would like to stick w/ JRich and see how he pans out in his upcoming Junior year. Welcsh is a couple of seasons away from playing a role. 

Small forward: Jamison had a great season, nothing to complain about. Jamison’s game can only get better with the work ethic he possesses. Along w/ Dunleavy to back him up or play at the same time this duo at the SF spot will create many matchup problems for opposing teams. 

Power forward: As much as I like Troy Murphy and his new power game, I truly feel that Murphy would be better served coming off the bench. Unless they get a top 3 to get Milicic who looks really good, then at the 11th pick they have a few options. Anderson Varejão from Spain, Sofoklis "Baby Shaq" Schortsianitis from Greece are 2 that are intriguing and should be looked into. Zarko Cabarkapa from Serbia is someone who is climbing the charts and may be a candidate. Don’t pick Collison, or Sweetney, or West. We already have Murphy and Jamison sized players. As for Fortson, he still DNP because of the flu. 

Center: Not much choice here. Dampier plays with no heart. I would really like to move him ASAP. There are no centers in this draft. Kaman is not an option. It would be a wasted pick should he still be on the board when the Warriors pick. Foyle is a hustler and could be a Wallace type player. Wish he were a bit taller. Starting to use a spin move for a few points during a game. Foyle should be the starter this upcoming year. 

Possibilities for the draft: NY is rumored to be willing to part w/ their pick for a player(s). Warriors would jump in with a package deal involving Damp. NY needs to win now since their team is built for the present. IE: Houston, Spree, McDyess... Obtaining another pick would only help the Warriors strengthen their lineup. I actually would not move up to get Ford, but rather move down or stay pat to get Luke Ridnour from Oregon. Is your prototypical point guard and plays very unselfishly. This team needs someone like that. In the second round, the Warriors can try to get guys like Troy Bell, Steve Blake, or high schooler James Lang. The one player who is catching my eye is Uche Nswondu-Amadi 6-10 260 PF Wyoming Sr. A Foyle type player who is virtually an unknown. Hope the Warriors scout him. 

Actually want to fast-forward to the lottery cause I'm curious as to see who will get the top 3 picks. The worst team the last how many years has not received the 1st pick overall. It’s been a team that has defied the odds to win the pick. Hope it’s the Warriors turn to win a lottery! Go Warriors!


----------



## NISMO (Jul 15, 2002)

*lotto pick*

I would seriously think about picking K.Hinrich because for one thing he is a true point.. with height. which would be lacking with earl. Kirk has the shooting of earl and better is that he is quick as well and a floor general.. at 6'3" is a decent size for a point....

as for the NYK thing.. From the past NYK has been intrested in both foyle or damp.. If the knicks were really intrested in packaging their pick for one of our big guys I would do it.. there are a bunch of young big guys in the 2003 draft.. and especially it being a top 5-12 pick.. it dosn't hurt to have 2 top 5-12 picks.. gives you more flexibility on how you draft.. point and a power player...

One thing is that We don't need another SF.
we already have twan, Jr. and Jiri.


----------



## fried chicken (Jan 8, 2003)

if warriors get the chance to steal this hinrich guy !!!!!! DO IT !!!!!! dont make second doubt !!!!!!!


----------



## money4949 (May 26, 2003)

if gilbert leaves we need a pg.
if he stays we have to get a center.

i think the current jerseys look good.


----------

